# Question or two..



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a 7 gen. ped. on my dog, and was wondering at what point does a dog lose his relation to lines he has. I see names like Watchdog, Gaff, T-N-T, and many more, would I say my dog has all these lines or what? Does it matter how far back in the ped. the name goes before its included? Sorry if this doesnt make since, Im having quite the time trying to figure out how to word it.


----------



## thedipset (Oct 30, 2008)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> I have a 7 gen. ped. on my dog, and was wondering at what point does a dog lose his relation to lines he has. I see names like Watchdog, Gaff, T-N-T, and many more, would I say my dog has all these lines or what? Does it matter how far back in the ped. the name goes before its included? Sorry if this doesnt make since, Im having quite the time trying to figure out how to word it.


im not sure what your question is by losing relation to the lines he has. I'll try to help out as best as I can. I know the early watchdog stuff consisted of some good carver blood compared to the new watchdog stuff which is considered a joke mainly because it has been overdone with the ambully stuff. Gaff to my knowledge consists of mainly amstaff blood..which im not saying is a good thing or a bad thing..its a matter of preference.. and tnt is a cross of show and game lines that was nearly extinct but is being ressurected by a few dogmen.

I guess you can say your dog consists of those lines, to what extent..not sure. you would have to post up a ped to see how they were bred. Also you want to be more concerned with the names up front on the ped like the 1st and 2nd generation as those dogs will give you the best indication as to how your dog may turn out. good luck


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I generally go by what lines are in the first four generations.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

thedipset said:


> and tnt is a cross of show and game lines that was nearly extinct but is being ressurected by a few dogmen.


Ill agree with that,many times on this site it is advertised as a game line,on another note*Bedlam bully*what is the "*"stock yard"*are you attempting to start a kennel?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Yea I have read that tnt is reffered to as a show and go line.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

cane76 said:


> Ill agree with that,many times on this site it is advertised as a game line,on another note*Bedlam bully*what is the "*"stock yard"*are you attempting to start a kennel?


UH I have always had a Stock Yard banner under my name, I just recently changed the logo 

And no it just the kennel name I show/pull under for now.


----------

